# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Frage zum Marktplatz

## TheRealSARS

Wie kann man eingestellte anzeigen löschen???

----------


## klamsi

Bikemarktanzeigen? 

Im Moment noch gar nicht, wär aber super wenns demnächst möglich wäre  :Smile: 

Für solche fragen is übrigens dieses Forum ideal: Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board   :Smile:

----------


## noox

Momentan antwortest du am besten auf deinen eigenen Eintrag mit "Verkauft" oder sowas.

----------


## pAz

kann es sein, dass manchmal fehler mit den bildern im marktplatz gibt?

https://www.dh-rangers.com/marktplatz/komponenten.php

mein bild auf der ersten seite wird zb. nur schwarz angezeigt,im dh board aber normal und öffnen lässt es sich auch ganz normal.
is mir jetzt schon öfter aufgefallen.

lg

----------


## noox

hmmm. Habe ich jetzt zum ersten Mal gesehen. Da ich das aber eh grad neu mache, werde ich mir das vorerst nicht genauer ansehen. Wäre interessant, ob es funktioniert, wenn man das Attachment löscht und neu hinzufügt.

----------


## pAz

alles klar.ich versuchs mal...edith sagt: da ändert sich nichts.

----------

